# Someone might be able to find something to fill a collection



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

Not sure if anybody collects farm toys. Did it for some years ( still have my own from being a kid)
Always thought maybe might beable to pass them along to the grand kids if I was ever to have any. Nice hobby to do with them .
Anyway we don't get the auctions up here in Canada like you do in the states but this one has some nice stuff. Especially if you like Allis Chalmers and New Idea

https://shackeltonauctions.hibid.com/catalog/231513/online-only-collector-auction-starts-closing-monday-sept-14/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crap, I’ve died and gone to heaven. Used to mostly collect AC and JI Case stuff. My Budget needs to be a lot bigger to buy the ones I want anymore.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

stack em up said:


> Holy crap, I've died and gone to heaven. Used to mostly collect AC and JI Case stuff. My Budget needs to be a lot bigger to buy the ones I want anymore.


These are Canadian dollar prices . 30 percent less in American dollars remember. It's the buyers premiums that will get ya!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Here’s a few I have on display out on our porch. The Zebco fishing reel was my first reel and the gold reel was my grandmas.


----------

